# Can I make these boots fit?



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a pair of 32 STW Boa which used to fit quite well but now are giving me all sorts of problems. If I don't tighten the boa enough I get lots of heel lift, if I tighten them to the point where I don't get heel lift they are too tight around the midfoot and I get lots of pressure pain after having them on for about 20 minutes. Can I fix this issue with things like J-Bars or do I need new boots?


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Definitely use J-bars or other things like C-bars or whatever. Don't throw out or sell your boots just yet. They've definitely packed out which is why they don't fit as well anymore but that is easily remedied with heel lift eliminators like J-bars. You put them around your ankle bone on the outside of the liner but inside the boot and tape it so that your achilles tendon has a more "restrictive" fit (in a good way). That makes it harder for your foot to move up which reduces heel lift. 

A google search always helps. Just look up "Eliminate heel lift snowboard boots" or something of the like and you'll find a ton of solutions.

Good luck!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

oxi said:


> Hey guys, I have a pair of 32 STW Boa which used to fit quite well but now are giving me all sorts of problems. If I don't tighten the boa enough I get lots of heel lift, if I tighten them to the point where I don't get heel lift they are too tight around the midfoot and I get lots of pressure pain after having them on for about 20 minutes. Can I fix this issue with things like J-Bars or do I need new boots?


look at the sticky above...boot faq


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Pack up the insole till your foot fits the top of the boot. J bars, C bars etc are for fine tuning, you need to rough tune it first.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

dont put anything under your foot, that is going to seriously fuck with your riding


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

??? What do you think the inserts are in your boots?


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

ksup3erb said:


> ??? What do you think the inserts are in your boots?


:huh::dunno:
soles
:yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I think Krato is saying you don't want like an inch of squishy ish below your feet. A good aftermarket insole is ok (necessary really), but I'm not sure what you'd use to "build up" the insole other than that. I'm kind of curious to hear the thought....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> look at the sticky above...boot faq


I was just going to point him in your direction:eusa_clap:

Cuz you iz da motha fuckin' boot masta:bowdown:


TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Krato said:


> dont put anything under your foot, that is going to seriously fuck with your riding


And what does heel lift do you think?
There are lots of ways to fit a boot and packing up the heel area is an excellent way to combat heel lift.
I love your suggestions btw, so informative


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Krato said:


> dont put anything under your foot, that is going to seriously fuck with your riding


I ride with wedges from shred soles under my insoles and it works fine.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I don't think JBars will help because most 32 liners already have a full 'O' bar in the perfect spot. Try some heel wedges from shred soles. I used to rock them in my DCs but ever since going to 32 and Nike, I've been fine without.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

i dont know what i thought this guy was going to put under his foot but ya you guys are right. just be careful what you put in there, a dr scholls soft gel orthodic will rape you of your feel. by ya a wedge would be good. what ever finds that balance between support and responsiveness


----------

